# V in the woods



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I hiked 2 miles yesterday. How far do you think Gracie ran?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzIgTeYq0wY


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

About 40 if she is like mine.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice video! We keep saying we should get GPS collars for our two just to figure that out! But we haven't...yet.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Go Gracie Go!!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Great video!  Sophie definitely runs half as much as Pacsi. Pacsi mostly spends her energy on sniffing, stalking, and hunting.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> About 40 if she is like mine.


and mine, reminds me of last week on the shoot, I told Ruby to "find them birds!", my mate replied "the way that bloody dog runs she'll probably come back with a penguin!". Her nickname on the hunt now is Forrest Gump.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nah... she's looking for S'mores.


----------

